# 61 year old moving to Phuket



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a 61 year old man in good health looking to move, permanently, to Phuket. No family here. But, with current state of affairs, no job future at my age, either. Big leap. While I've traveled extensively, never been to Thailand, or speak Thai.

Job wise, I could handle teaching, or some kind of public relations position at a hotel. This school, TEFL Phuket, makes things sound pretty simple. TEFL Phuket claims getting a job with their 120 hour, 4 week, training certificate isn't difficult. Their website makes things sound wonderful. Is it really? Any suggestions?

Work visas, etc, required? How do you get them? Inoculations? Will the U.S. send social security to me when I qualify? It sounds like $1500/month goes quite a ways there.

I have a B.S. degree in Business Administration. Owned a car and motorcycle dealership in upstate New York. Currently live in Las Vegas.

I figure a November or December move. But, very flexible on actual time, if necessary.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*moving to pucket*



JMalefyt said:


> I am a 61 year old man in good health looking to move, permanently, to Phuket. No family here. But, with current state of affairs, no job future at my age, either. Big leap. While I've traveled extensively, never been to Thailand, or speak Thai.
> 
> Job wise, I could handle teaching, or some kind of public relations position at a hotel. This school, TEFL Phuket, makes things sound pretty simple. TEFL Phuket claims getting a job with their 120 hour, 4 week, training certificate isn't difficult. Their website makes things sound wonderful. Is it really? Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


 Well , Thais tend to make things sound easy when YOU are paying them money , if they cannot guarantee you a job and obtain your work permit plus help with your working Visa , it sounds far too good to be true . 
Yes you can live okay on $1,500.00 a month if you find yourself a low cost apartment and do not live too high off the hog and do not get sick without insurance , you likely will not get a job outside of teaching as Thailand is for the Thai , not aliens .
I doubt the govrnment will forward your social security to you in Thailand , you need to get set up for direct deposit to your US bank and use an ATM to draw funds as neccessary . 
You need to do a lot more groundwork BEFORE you make a move , or take a trip to see first hand what you could be in for , it is not a bed of roses if you intend to take up permanent residence(no such thing) without being well prepared BEFORE taking that humungous step .


----------

